# Contracts/Models Release?



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 29, 2015)

Can anyone help with a contract and model release?
What should be included?

I am new to the contracts and just needing some advice please!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2015)

You should include whatever your lawyer tells you to include.  Release and contract law varies widely by country and province/state.  Without knowing where in the world you are, there's really no useful help that anyone can offer.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 29, 2015)

American Society of Media Photographers or PPA have resources available.


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 29, 2015)

I do not have a lawyer... I am still in the process of many things and Contract and Model release is something I would like to get ASAP. I will look at that link thank you!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2015)

BrookeJPhoto said:


> I do not have a lawyer... I am still in the process of many things and Contract and Model release is something I would like to get ASAP. I will look at that link thank you!


 Then you're doing things in the wrong order.  Seriously... this is a legal document which could potentially save or cost you a lot of money if there is an issue down the road.  Spend the $4-500 for a consult with a IP lawyer and get it RIGHT.  Don't take advice from an international Internet forum


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you,
I was just looking for some suggestions.. Everyone starts somehwere


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2015)

BrookeJPhoto said:


> Thank you,
> I was just looking for some suggestions.. Everyone starts somehwere


 Absolutely, and the above suggestion is intended to insure that you don't start out as a defendent in small claim's court!


----------

